# Neues Howto Wiki online, soll um Gentoo erweitert werden

## ctp76

N'Abend allerseits,

bin nun seit einigen Wochen dabei ein sauberes Wiki mit aktuellen und funktionierenden Howtos aufzubauen. Da wir vorwiegend Debian und FreeBSD nutzen, habe ich zunächst mit diesen beiden angefangen unter http://debian.asconix.com (inzwischen ca. 40 sehr aktuelle Howtos) und http://freebsd.asconix.com. Danach hat sich noch http://ubuntu.asconix.com dazugesellt.

Nun meine Idee: die letzte Distri, die eine massgebliche Rolle spielt und die wir zumindest auch auf Workstations nutzen ist Gentoo. Wie ihr seht, bauen die einzelnen Howtos aufeinander auf und sind jeweils an die entsprechende Distri angepasst. Ich würde gern die ganzen Debian Howtos nun auch auf Gentoo umschreiben, was jedoch recht viel Aufwand ist. Daher die Frage in die Runde: haltet ihr die Idee für sinnig und hätte jemand von euch Lust mir dabei unter die Arme zu greifen?

Gruß,

Christoph

----------

## musv

Das große Problem bei den alten Gentoo-Howtos war, dass die Teile auf einem privaten Server lagen. Irgendwann fiel der Server aus und die Howtos waren nur noch über den Google-Cache erreichbar. 

Ich denke, wenn du das im größeren Rahmen realisieren möchtest, solltest du Dich dazu an die Entwickler von Gentoo wenden. Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn es wieder ein Gentoo-Wiki geben würde. Und noch besser wäre es, wenn es ein offizielles wäre.

----------

## V-Li

Das Gentoo-Wiki ist doch wieder online...leider bestand kein Interesse vom Betreiber, das ganze unter Gentoo-Aufsicht zu stellen.

----------

## samsonus

ich moechte dem guten mann vom gentoo wiki ja nicht in die suppe spucken, aber ich bin der meinung, dass die gentoo community ein offizielles wiki einrichten sollte!!!!

----------

## EOF

 *samsonus wrote:*   

> ich moechte dem guten mann vom gentoo wiki ja nicht in die suppe spucken, aber ich bin der meinung, dass die gentoo community ein offizielles wiki einrichten sollte!!!!

 

... um es dann wieder vor Google und Co. zu verstecken, wie es mit dem Forum schon einige Zeit der Fall ist. 

Was ist die Gentoo community ? forums.gentoo.org ?

Trotz aller Liebe für die gute Dokumentation auf www.gentoo.org wäre es doch besser, wenn das Forum und dazu

vielleicht ein Wiki von den Gentoonutzern betrieben würde. Dazu noch ein schöner Link von www.gentoo.org auf

das Forum und Gentoo könnte wieder aufleben

Gegenwärtig ist die Forennutzung aber eine Katastrophe. Wenn dazu noch eine Wiki kommt, dann muss man bestimmt

eine Kopie des Personalausweis einschicken, damit man das Wiki überhaupt sehen darf ...

----------

## disi

 *EOF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...Gegenwärtig ist die Forennutzung aber eine Katastrophe. Wenn dazu noch eine Wiki kommt, dann muss man bestimmt
> 
> eine Kopie des Personalausweis einschicken, damit man das Wiki überhaupt sehen darf ...

 

HAHA, made my day  :Smile: 

Ich denke alle user wuerden eine offizielle Wiki willkommen heissen. Leider hat auch der neue Versuch der inoffiziellen Wiki sich nicht als besonders zuverlaessig gezeigt. Da gab es z.B. DNS Probleme. Das haelt natuerlich auch Leute davon ab Beitraege zu schreiben, die ueber kurz oder lang sowieso wieder futsch sind.

Sorry fuer das Projekt, von einer inoffiziellen Wiki zur anderen zu wechseln halte ich nicht fuer eine gute Idee :/

----------

## Necoro

 *V-Li wrote:*   

> Das Gentoo-Wiki ist doch wieder online...leider bestand kein Interesse vom Betreiber, das ganze unter Gentoo-Aufsicht zu stellen.

 

War es nicht eher so, dass die Devs eine offz. Gentoo-Wiki abgelehnt hatten?

----------

## V-Li

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *V-Li wrote:*   Das Gentoo-Wiki ist doch wieder online...leider bestand kein Interesse vom Betreiber, das ganze unter Gentoo-Aufsicht zu stellen. 
> 
> War es nicht eher so, dass die Devs eine offz. Gentoo-Wiki abgelehnt hatten?

 

 Ja...vor meiner Zeit. Aber es gab wohl ein Angebot von robbat2, das Wiki auf offizielle Gentoo-Hardware aufzusetzen und halyc0n plant ein offizielles Wiki schon länger, scheitert aber wohl an der fehlenden Zeit/Lust.

----------

